# Broken Test Tube



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 24, 2010)

Making my choke cherry wine - got everything going - add in the k-meta last night - this morning added in the pectic, tannin, did acid reading.

Was doing well - then when i was cleaning my equipment - i dropped my acid test tube 

Oh well - at least it wasn't my hydrometer!!

Know where to buy test tubes? Online i just see the solution and the syringe sold separately.


----------



## jtstar (Jul 24, 2010)

check out Ebay


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 24, 2010)

Any supply house should carry them plus what about health stores and craft stores. Somebody has to carry thes for measuring foods and liquids. Maybe a Bed Bath and Beyond. All you need is a clear tube.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 24, 2010)

Exactly - will try some local stores - if not i know the wine shop i go to has one - i will just have to pick up some items to make it worth the trip


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 26, 2010)

Would these test tubes work?

http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/p_10151_10104_029V002344748000P?keyword=test+tubes&prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1


----------



## jeepingchick (Jul 26, 2010)

i dont see why not...


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 26, 2010)

jeepingchick said:


> i dont see why not...



That's what i thought - but wanted to make sure i wasn't missing anything.

Normal test tubes run about 1.87 - these are about a 1.25 and it is close to home .


----------



## Tom (Jul 26, 2010)

As long they can take 25ml then its OK


----------



## Wade E (Jul 26, 2010)

Im not so sure. My hydrometer looks way longer then those tubes.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 26, 2010)

Wade, these were for doing acid tests.


----------



## Tom (Jul 26, 2010)

I think its the TA test tube he is talking about


----------



## Wade E (Jul 26, 2010)

That would make sense then and work fine.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah - i was wanting to use them for the Acid Test Tubes.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 17, 2010)

So i found this on amazon and bought - not a bad deal - at least i didn't think so:

18 - 20ml test tubes
drying rack
tube rack 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002VA5VWO/ref=oss_product


----------



## frankr3 (Sep 4, 2010)

I buy all my glass supplies from https://www.indigo.com/


----------

